# Detailing



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

How about a section dedicated to detailing.

Do's and donts. Place to comment on products. Tips and tricks.

What do the rest of you reckon?

J.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds good to me but I think this has been suggested before


----------

